# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Mochuelo en la Serena.

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

El pasado fin de semana dando un paseo por el campo conseguí hacer una foto a un mochuelo, que es un pájaro muy esquivo. Espero más adelante poder hacer más instantáneas de esta misma especie, ya que a mí me parece que es un animal precioso, con unos ojos muy llamativos. Aunque la foto no es muy buena, os la voy a subir dos veces (la segunda es un recorte, para que podáis apreciarlo mejor). Aquí está:





Un cordial saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

Bonita imagen por lo difícil que es de fotografiar el bicho.
Supongo que habrás tomado zoom total.

----------


## Los terrines

> Bonita imagen por lo difícil que es de fotografiar el bicho.
> Supongo que habrás tomado zoom total.


Pues fíjate, perdiguera, que casi siempre que camino por el campo llevo el 150-500 con el duplicador 1,4, y, ese día, iba con un 200, por lo que me dió mucha rabia no llevar el grande. De todas formas tuve la suerte de ver al mochuelo relativamente cerca (estaba cayendo el sol, y me acerqué por el oeste, con lo que era menos visible para el pájaro).

Un saludo cordial.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los terrines nos trae la naturaleza en vivo del campo al sofá de casa y te lo dice uno que lleva toda su vida en el campo, que algún merito tendrá eso, desde luego juega con ventaja, extremadura es un paraíso que hay que saber verlo y apreciarlo como la haces tú.
Lo único que te puedo decir es que los paseos que te das, nosotros sí sabemos apreciarlo.
Un abrazo y gracias.

----------


## embalses al 100%

No me los imaginaba así.
Pensaba que eran una especie de paloma o algo así.
Solo conocía el nombre por el refrán _"cada mochuelo a su olivo"_
Gracias Los terrines.

----------


## REEGE

Bonitas fotos del mochuelo... muy difícil de localizar y muy esquivo éste ave!!
Hoy al aterdecer del fresnedas, en un risco he visto el *buho real* más grandioso de todos los que he visto...
Verlo de cerca habría sido algo inolvidable.

----------


## Los terrines

> No me los imaginaba así.
> Pensaba que eran una especie de paloma o algo así.
> Solo conocía el nombre por el refrán _"cada mochuelo a su olivo"_
> Gracias Los terrines.


Buenas tardes.

Embalses al 100%, los mochuelos son unas pequeñas rapaces (el mochuelo europeo, como el que he fotografiado, pesa entre 140 y 200 gramos, mucho menos que la paloma torcaz, que pesa más de 350 gramos pudiendo alcanzar los 650). Son de la misma familia que los búhos (strigidae), y se alimentan de pequeños roedores e insectos grandes que se encuentran en el suelo, y también de pequeños pájaros y gusanos del suelo.

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Desde que el pasado mes de febrero subí las dos malísimas fotos que encabezan este hilo no podéis ni imaginar la cantidad de kilómetros de caminatas que he hecho para poder subiros alguna imagen más presentable de esta pequeña rapaz, pero los mochuelos son unos animales que se mimetizan en las piedras de forma que puedes estar muy cerca de ellos sin verlos; solo los observas cuando se van. Hace un par de fines de semana, F. Lázaro y yo pudimos ver dos de ellos, pero íbamos subidos en el quad, y los vimos cuando ya se iban, por lo que fue imposible fotografiarlos.  Ayer sábado por fin tuve la oportunidad de hacer un par de fotos a uno de ellos, y cuando estaba modificando la cámara para hacer más, tomó las de Villadiego, sin que pudiera hacer ninguna en vuelo. Aquí tenéis las dos que hice, muy parecidas:





Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, al menos se puso guapo para la foto y te dejó sacarle un par de fotos.

Anda que no son esquivos ni nada estos bichos, qué desconfiados son  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## REEGE

Yo llevo muchos días viendo uno posado en una roca cerquita del camino al Fresnedas, pero no puedo fotografiarlo ya que nada más parar el coche, se vá... En invierno por las tardes al regreso a casa muchas veces veo alguno en el calorcito de la carretera.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

El pasado sábado tuve un encuentro con "mi amigo" el mochuelo, al que pude hacerle dos fotos desde muy lejos, que ahora os subo (la segunda tiene un gran recorte):





Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los Terrines bonito este mochuelo.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unas fotos del pasado sábado:











Y aquí podéis ver que a veces también cierran los ojos:



Un saludo cordial.

----------


## perdiguera

Por lo que veo este mochuelo no conoce el refrán.
Preciosas fotos, como siempre.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Y aquí podéis ver que a veces también cierran los ojos:


Lo pillaste echándose la siesta jaja  :Big Grin:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Se parece a mi a la hora de la siesta, Je,je.
Los terrines, las fotos muy bonitas.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Últimamente "mi" mochuelo está bastante permisivo; aquí tenéis algunas fotos del pasado 28 de setiembre:







Un saludo cordial.

----------


## perdiguera

Parece chico o joven, quizás por eso sea permisivo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Yo de mochuelo no entiendo pero es una maravilla.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

